# Wine and moldy milk invite, advive needed.



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

Not my normal social crowd but might lead to a job. What I can show up with about 50 bucks to spend and not make and asshat out of myself? And yes I know I am on the cheap side but being unemployed does that to a person. figure 50/50 split of and drinks and eats . 


Stacey


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

fonseca bin 27 port for the wine and then some kind of mouldy cheese...infact try and get something made from yak or buffalo milk...I think I even saw one made from deer milk once

try this website for cheese that will impress (or get you killed):
http://www.igourmet.com/shoppe/shoppe.asp?cat=1&subCat=ALL+Stinky


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Chateau St. Michelle makes decent wines...next level up I would say would be the Clos du Bois line...then maybe the Robert Mondavi Winery label, their main label line or the reserve...then, depending on whether you want white or red, and I would recommend red, you can't go wrong with a Merlot, a Shiraz, a Syrah, or a Cabernet Sauvignon, all decently fruity red wines, and none of them too dry, nor too sweet...cheese-wise I'd go with something fairly sharp to go with that type of wine, perhaps a sharp cheddar, or a stilton, or bleu cheese...needless to say, all of the above would go great with a cigar...


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

Thanks for the info guys. I myself will not be having the wine. I have yet to ever try one that I liked. But don't want to bring swill either. 


Ok something sharp perhaps for cheese. Tho something unique like Rev. Zack suggested would work too. They would expect that from me 



Stacey


----------



## tedwj (Feb 3, 2006)

This might be helpful wine and cheese paring

Clos du Bois and Robert Mondavi both have nice Cabernet Sauvignon's. I have about a have case of each in the house, and a sharp chedder works very well with either of them.


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

Tedwj,
Welcome to the Forum first off. 


And thanks for the link. I will look it over and see what I can come up with. This wine thingy is new to me. 


And when you get a chance say hello in the Newbie in the jungle Forum. 



Stacey


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

tedwj said:


> This might be helpful wine and cheese paring
> 
> Clos du Bois and Robert Mondavi both have nice Cabernet Sauvignon's. I have about a have case of each in the house, and a sharp chedder works very well with either of them.


Ouuu...great link...give that chimp a banana...


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

Red Dragon
Boursin
Saint Andre
Cambozola

Also check out the cheese thread that Jeff started, and various recent wine threads.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Go with a 2000 Bordeaux and french or spanish cheese. Spend about $20 on the wine, and two cheeses should be about $7 each. If the store is light on Bordeaux, a Rioja for $20 will knock their socks off too.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

For something different try a Norwegian Goat Cheese like Sky Queen. It is the color of Peanutbutter and has a nice sweet taste. It can go well on either crisp bread or graham crackers.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Alpedhuez55 said:


> For something different try a Norwegian Goat Cheese like Sky Queen. It is the color of Peanutbutter and has a nice sweet taste. It can go well on either crisp bread or graham crackers.


Wasa bread and fiska balls...


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

Cool ideas guys. Thanks,

Stacey


----------



## MikeP (Jan 12, 2006)

Alpedhuez55 said:


> For something different try a Norwegian Goat Cheese like Sky Queen. It is the color of Peanutbutter and has a nice sweet taste. It can go well on either crisp bread or graham crackers.


Is this your personal stash of goat cheese?


----------

